# Best Side by Side



## whchunter (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about selling my Polaris Ranger and buying something else which is not as wide so I can get into tight places. I don't want to go too small cause I like having decent bed space for gear and cleaning my yard. I want a hard sided cab enclosure with a flip up front windshield and removable doors. I believe the Artic Cat Prowler may be narrower. Anyone had any experience with Artic Cat or have suggestions?  Also can anyone tell me why these cab enclosures are so expensive?  I may have to build my own.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2010)

Hard to beat the Kawasaki Mule. It comes in a couple/few different sizes.


----------



## Al.hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an Artic Cat Powler.  It fits on a 5 ft wide.  It will go just about anywhere.  I think it has the most ground clearnce of all the side by sides.  I am glad we got it.  The only thing wrong with it is it has bucket seats so only two people can ride at a time.  I wish it had room to ride three people like the ranger does.  I have a friend with a mule 3010.  Air intake is to low and NO ground clearance.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 2, 2010)

*Cat*



Al.hunter said:


> I have an Artic Cat Powler.  It fits on a 5 ft wide.  It will go just about anywhere.  I think it has the most ground clearnce of all the side by sides.  I am glad we got it.  The only thing wrong with it is it has bucket seats so only two people can ride at a time.  I wish it had room to ride three people like the ranger does.  I have a friend with a mule 3010.  Air intake is to low and NO ground clearance.



What year and model is yours?  How long have you had it?


----------



## Al.hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

*best side by side*



whchunter said:


> What year and model is yours?  How long have you had it?



I believe its an 07.  Its the 650 H1 with out the digital dash and front locker.  We have had it about a year now..  There are a few things that I have noticed like the parking brake doe not work, and the shifter linkage needs adjusting. Apparently both are common issues.
Other than that its been great.  Sometimes wish I had bought a ranger but not sure how they would in the woods.  I figure it would be just as awesome.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ranger*

Mine's a 2005 and I have had it about 2 years. I haven't had any problem with it. The parking brake didn't work when I got it but it was easily fixed. It really rides good, great leg room, has plenty of power and lots of bed room for hauling items. The only thing I would change is the width and I wish it had a hard enclosure for winter/rain.


----------



## Al.hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

I think the parking brake fix for the Prowler is complex, not sure yet.  That one is going to take more research.  I think the shifter linkage is simple and will leave that one to the dealership.  I really like having the bed when we go in the woods.  It could be bigger but it works.  It rides very well both on our roads and back in the woods.  it seems to have plenty of power.  Gonna try to pull at set of 4 wheeler disk with it this spring.  I don't want a cab but am going to put a roof and windshield on it.  Got to figure out how to mount some gun boots also, with out spending an arm and leg.  This was our first hunting season with it and we should have bought one years ago.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 8, 2010)

*Fix*



Al.hunter said:


> I think the parking brake fix for the Prowler is complex, not sure yet.  That one is going to take more research.  I think the shifter linkage is simple and will leave that one to the dealership.  I really like having the bed when we go in the woods.  It could be bigger but it works.  It rides very well both on our roads and back in the woods.  it seems to have plenty of power.  Gonna try to pull at set of 4 wheeler disk with it this spring.  I don't want a cab but am going to put a roof and windshield on it.  Got to figure out how to mount some gun boots also, with out spending an arm and leg.  This was our first hunting season with it and we should have bought one years ago.




Try going online and checking Artic Cat forums. I found a fix for the Ranger parking brake on line.


----------



## Al.hunter (Mar 8, 2010)

That's where I found the fix. They use a parking brake from a golf cart. There just was nothing explaining how to do it.


----------



## turhntng (Jul 8, 2010)

I drove the prowler and the ranger before a I bought my ranger.  I thought the prowler was a little top heavy and it was a little harder to start because of the carb versus efi.  If you want a good deal on a prowler tomberlin outdoors in augusta has several new 08 prowler 650's for 8000.  The other one you might want to look at is the ranger 400.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 16, 2010)

*Artic Cat*



turhntng said:


> I drove the prowler and the ranger before a I bought my ranger.  I thought the prowler was a little top heavy and it was a little harder to start because of the carb versus efi.  If you want a good deal on a prowler tomberlin outdoors in augusta has several new 08 prowler 650's for 8000.  The other one you might want to look at is the ranger 400.



A friend of mine has  a Artic Cat and has had problems. Also the battery removal/service is tough.


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 16, 2010)

They are hard to start.  The mechanic told us to use high test fuel and it will help.  I think I will just deal with it.  Thought about an inline fuel pump near the carb but it might just flood it.  They will run.  I can't tell much difference from the ranger but I have not used a ranger like I have the prowler.  It is awesome in the woods.  

whchunter, what kind of problems has he had and what year is it?


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 19, 2010)

can't beat a rhino 450. Sunk mine to the steering wheel and pulled it out and it still runs like a charm.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a 07 rhino 660 with 4000 miles on it never had any problems with it. I have put 1 belt on it and am putting brakes on it this week.Every thing else is just like it was from the factory.


----------

